# Marso's survival guide to being a doorman:



## marso (May 31, 2006)

With all the recent posts about being or becoming a doorman I'd thought I'd write this (maybe it could even be sticky as it does seem to pop up quite a bit?)...

1. This is NOT a job that should be taken lightly, it can be a very physically and mentally exhausting job at times, due to the high levels of concentration it requires at ALL times..

2. You'll need a level head on your shoulders, plus lots of patience, size, strength and some form of fighting training are a bonus, NOT a requirement..

3. Allow for the cost of the course £200, badge £250 and a decent stab vest £200 minimum and that's £650 before you've earned a penny, and you'll prob only get one or two nights a week at first, or maybe you'll be on standby covering nights off etc..so it will take a VERY long time to earn any decent money..

4. Be prepared to have your relationship tested (no matter how strong) once you work the doors as temptation is at every turn..

5. It WILL change you as person, you will become more jaded, paranoid, suspicious and even unsociable,as you will see the public at their worst via the use of excessive drink and drugs...(its enough to change anyone)

6. Try to learn from others and don't be afraid to ask questions, as they will have valuable experience you won't have...

7. Sounds daft, but read books written by other doorman, I suggest


Watch My Back By Geoff Thompson

Doing the Doors by Rob Barrett

Old School New School by Jamie O Keefe

Working With Warriors by Dennis Martin


8. Accept the fact at some point you will get hurt (hopefully not too bad), I've had numerous cuts and bruises, been punched full force in the face plenty of times, kicked, spat in my face, threatened to be shot more times than I can remember, and my back has never been the same, when I got jumped on by 3 fellas at once, one had me in a head lock and the other two jumped on my back and tried to pull me to the floor and one was on an off duty Irish Copper on a night out..

9. Be prepared to attend a police station or court at some point to give a statement or give evidence regarding an incident you have been involved in...

10. Be prepared for your training to be effected due to being tired and not being able to eat as you would like..

11. Give up your social life to a great extent due to having to work, and the arguments this will cause with your other half...

12. Once you are in, its very hard to leave as you will meet and work with some of the best people on the planet..... :beer:

If any of the other lads or girls who works the doors can think of anything else please feel free to add it..

Paul.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mate very good post.

I havent done any door work since 96 but still go out and see and know all the door lads around my area.

Seen them all come and go.

I think the Nap 50 should come with the tight shirts.

But must admit mate...very good and well explained...reps


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Marso, hope you don't mind me possibly hijacking your thread a little. My stepson, against all my advise, is currently doing his security ticket and plans to work the clubs when he gets it. I like your recomendation about a good stab proof vest and if I can't persuade him to take another job route at least I can maybe make him a little safer. Trouble is I wouldn't have the first idea what counts as a decent vest. Are there particular makes/models that you would recommend?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

When I passed my course, which you get paid for free if you go to college and apply for an ILA. Only paid for the licence, but then again you can get put thru your training from a company. I got a job right away 4 nights a week at a rough club, £9.50 an hour starting, was on same as everyone else apart from head doorman. Even then I've got 3 of my m8 job a they are all working same type of shift and everyone is on same money.

It's not changed me as a person at all. Im used to seeing people fked on drugs and drink almost every day nevermind when working :L.

Tbh I agree learn from others, especially when getting into it. I don't have a problem with the eating thing? when working I just store my food and shakes behind the bar and just go up and have a munch every 2 hours, always been like that.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> When I passed my course, which you get paid for free if you go to college and apply for an ILA. Only paid for the licence, but then again you can get put thru your training from a company. I got a job right away 4 nights a week at a rough club, £9.50 an hour starting, was on same as everyone else apart from head doorman. Even then I've got 3 of my m8 job a they are all working same type of shift and everyone is on same money.
> 
> It's not changed me as a person at all. Im used to seeing people fked on drugs and drink almost every day nevermind when working :L.
> 
> Tbh I agree learn from others, especially when getting into it. I don't have a problem with the eating thing? when working* I just store my food and shakes behind the bar and just go up and have a munch every 2 hours, always been like that.*


Yes,but its quite easy to forget when you are in the middle of a 20 man budweiser dodging contest.

Or losing your appitite hoping the cctv didnt see you tarmac dancing on some cheeky 8st turkey giving it large because the dbol and bashed up charlie have kicked. :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yes,but its quite easy to forget when you are in the middle of a 20 man budweiser dodging contest.
> 
> Or losing your appitite hoping the cctv didnt see you tarmac dancing on some cheeky 8st turkey giving it large because the dbol and bashed up charlie have kicked. :lol:


:L. Why would I want to tarmac dance on you pea head? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Marso, hope you don't mind me possibly hijacking your thread a little. My stepson, against all my advise, is currently doing his security ticket and plans to work the clubs when he gets it. I like your recomendation about a good stab proof vest and if I can't persuade him to take another job route at least I can maybe make him a little safer. Trouble is I wouldn't have the first idea what counts as a decent vest. Are there particular makes/models that you would recommend?


KEVLAR


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> :L. Why would I want to tarmac dance on you pea head? :lol: :whistling:


It doesnt have to be on tarmac mate,we could have it anywhere,just give me an hour for the phet kick in. :lol: :lol:


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Marso, hope you don't mind me possibly hijacking your thread a little. My stepson, against all my advise, is currently doing his security ticket and plans to work the clubs when he gets it. I like your recomendation about a good stab proof vest and if I can't persuade him to take another job route at least I can maybe make him a little safer. Trouble is I wouldn't have the first idea what counts as a decent vest. Are there particular makes/models that you would recommend?


Ian I'd use these..

http://www.head2toesecurity.co.uk/shop/body-armour/8/

I've also got these

http://www.head2toesecurity.co.uk/product/kevlar-lined-duty-gloves-with-wrist-protection/288/

I wear my vest at every venue I work, as it not only prevents you from getting stabbed, but can protect your organs from blows etc

SK-XO, I made my feelings and thoughts clear about you and your attitude to working the doors and the lads you chose to slag off in your "Its official security has gone down the toilet" thread... :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol well if you have had to work with some bouncers that are NEVER permenant at a door so therefore no nothing about the place and then they are clueless and don't assist when big problems arise so it's just you to deal with a big fight whilst they watch. And have to argue with the head doorman to keep the people you have put out, OUT and not let them back in. If you have had to work in disorganised venues alike then im sure you would agree with me  .


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I've worked more doors than you've had hot dinners, and I've worked with plenty of head doormen, some good some not so good, and unlike you I've been a head doorman on a few doors and let me tell you its a thankless job, as you have the added pressure of running the door and managing the men, personally If I was your head doorman you'd have been shown the door long ago....

You and your threads regarding the doors epitomise everything that is bad about jacket fillers getting badges...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

marso said:


> I've worked more doors than you've had hot dinners, and I've worked with plenty of head doormen, some good some not so good, and unlike you I've been a head doorman on a few doors and let me tell you its a thankless job, as you have the added pressure of running the door and managing the men, personally If I was your head doorman you'd have been shown the door long ago....
> 
> You and your threads regarding the doors epitomise everything that is bad about jacket fillers getting badges...


lolz

no really. I work in a very big nightclub, I've been told already that im well liked not only by staff but by customers, infact thats my strong point, im very well liked by all the people around the city tbh, I can resolve situations very well. Hence why im kept. Say what you want but if I was that bad I wouldn't have progressed as far as I have. Why sit stating that you will def need stab proof vests, I don't know one doorman that wears one :S? and I know just about every club in my city including it's doormen. Im not saying getting stabbed is unlikely but your trying to scare people or put people off from doing their licence.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

its not about scare ing people its about pointing out the worst case scenarios so people who think its an easy job think twice about doing it for the wrong reasons. i have done the doors for 8 years and im head doormen of a 1200 capacity club with 13 other guys, i and all my guys wear a vest as no one is invinceable and the amount of people who wont think twice about doing something to a doormen to proove themselves to there mates is on the up its just not worth it. also is it just me and my area or do people now just not give a **** and wanna fight, when i started 8 years ago if you said something they did it no questions now they dont give a **** and just wanna fight you?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

its a scary job, i couldnt do it, i respect the people that do it, I hate the f^cks that give the doormen trouble.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

11* BE PREPARED TO WORK WITH COWARDS WHO ARE ONLY WILLING TO GIVE IT THE BIG UN NUIT SCARPER OR FLAP AS SOON AS THE **** HITS THE FAN LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

@marso some good points mate



> Allow for the cost of the course £200, badge £250 and a decent stab vest £200 minimum and that's £650 before you've earned a penny, and you'll prob only get one or two nights a week at first, or maybe you'll be on standby covering nights off etc..so it will take a VERY long time to earn any decent money..


In my day and age it was the local hoods/gangsters/thugs/ex cons that ran the doors- so if anyone had a go at you then they had a go at all- so I had a lot of protection in that respect. Many of the local trouble causers knew who we all worked for. Now with all the badges and requirements many of the hoods/gangsters/thugs/ex cons can not officially work as their criminal records are a little too long for local councils peace of mind.

Or are they in the background still effectively run by ??


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

gyppo12345 said:


> its not about scare ing people its about pointing out the worst case scenarios so people who think its an easy job think twice about doing it for the wrong reasons. i have done the doors for 8 years and im head doormen of a 1200 capacity club with 13 other guys, i and all my guys wear a vest as no one is invinceable and the amount of people who wont think twice about doing something to a doormen to proove themselves to there mates is on the up its just not worth it. also is it just me and my area or do people now just not give a **** and wanna fight, when i started 8 years ago if you said something they did it no questions now they dont give a **** and just wanna fight you?


Spoken by a voice of experience and reason..

------------------------------------------------------------------------

SK-XO, I will say what I want and I stand by what I say, you are a jacket filler plain and simple, the very fact you question why someone would need a stab vest clearly shows your lack of experience or an attitude that one day (and trust me it will happen) you are going to find yourself in serious trouble, try telling my mate who was blasted with a shotgun that wearing his bullet proof vest wasn't needed, the *fact *is it saved his life, try telling the lads that worked on Kingdom bar in Liverpool, that wearing a vest was a waste of time, when a group of five lads,stabbed them up.....

And you are right I AM trying to scare people off from doing the doors as its not a job for everyone, and the threat of getting stabbed, shot or seriously hurt is VERY real, if you think it won't happen then you are very much mistaken...

Progressed as far as you have? :lol:

------------------------------------------------------------------------



> n my day and age it was the local hoods/gangsters/thugs/ex cons that ran the doors- so if anyone had a go at you then they had a go at all- so I had a lot of protection in that respect. Many of the local trouble causers knew who we all worked for. Now with all the badges and requirements many of the hoods/gangsters/thugs/ex cons can not officially work as their criminal records are a little too long for local councils peace of mind.
> 
> Or are they in the background still effectively run by ??


It still goes on today mate...


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Dangerous job.

A good friend of mine, personal trainer big guy but the gentle giant type, ejected someone from a club, they got straight in their car and drove up the kerb and ran him over ! Broken leg !

FFS !!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Reps on the way to the OP..

Very good post pal


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

only addition i'd make is:

Be wary of any lads your working with that you don't know personally, i've worked with a few 'strangers' in the past, big muscley 6'4 blokes who 'talk' a good game, but when the sh!t hits the fan, where the fcuk are they....

just be wary, i learned the hard way, putting too much trust in big bags of wind....

trust/respect is earned, i soon learnt who i wanted behind me and who i didn't....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh once a door has a solid security team there is little to no problems at all. I've worked at the current venue im at for say 6 months. Everyone is searched who comes in for drugs/weapons. Mostly the same crowd.

And I stated I don't know one doorman that wears one which is indicating the clubs in my city are well run in terms of security, I also stated that getting stabbed is a possibility. So no I never said not to wear stab proof vests, so learn to read mmkay?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

adlewar said:


> only addition i'd make is:
> 
> Be wary of any lads your working with that you don't know personally, i've worked with a few 'strangers' in the past, big muscley 6'4 blokes who 'talk' a good game, but when the sh!t hits the fan, where the fcuk are they....
> 
> ...


And this is what I stated originally. This was one of my issues I had at a badly run club. And I totally agree with you.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh once a door has a solid security team there is little to no problems at all. I've worked at the current venue im at for say 6 months. Everyone is searched who comes in for drugs/weapons. Mostly the same crowd.
> 
> And I stated I don't know one doorman that wears one which is indicating the clubs in my city are well run in terms of security, I also stated that getting stabbed is a possibility. So no I never said not to wear stab proof vests, so learn to read mmkay?


I too know lots of doormen that don't wear them, but that FACT and it is a very real FACT, that people carry knives, and its all well and good searching for weapons, but what about the broken neck of a bottle, a glass, what about if the fight goes to the floor and you get kicked in the kidneys? A stab or bullet proof vest will protect...key word, PROTECT, you from serious injury...

The clubs and bars in Liverpool are also well run, same as most major city door firms, but this does not take into account the unpredictable nature of human beings especially those that carry weapons...

You've been working at this club for 6 months, big deal, come back in six or ten years and then maybe I might listen to what you have to say......

I also think just like most other jobs, pay you be scaled, ie: those new to the job should get £6.50 per hour due to their limited experience and this will then increase as their experience grows, its due to that fact that for an unskilled job, you can earn £10 or upwards per hour that it is attracting muppets like SK-XO into the job, if it was advertised as;

*Door Supervisor wanted initial rates of pay from £6.00-£12 per hour dependant on experience*, not so many people would be as keen to apply..only those that REALLY want to do it would..


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

have i missed something here with the slanging match going on,,, great post marso for anyone considering door work,, im sure its all light hearted banter :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont understand not wearing a vest. wear it anyway for piece of mind even if you dont think its necessary, you never know one day it may save your life. and it will make you look bigger if your a shirt filler anyway


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> *Tbh once a door has a solid security team there is little to no problems at all*. I've worked at the current venue im at for say 6 months. Everyone is searched who comes in for drugs/weapons. Mostly the same crowd.
> 
> And I stated I don't know one doorman that wears one which is indicating the clubs in my city are well run in terms of security, I also stated that getting stabbed is a possibility. So no I never said not to wear stab proof vests, so learn to read mmkay?


imo thats a pretty inaccurate statement, how much trouble a club has, has very little reflection upon the security. it all depends on where your working and who wants to come into your venue. ive worked at a student union before and there is never any trouble but the doorman there are all jacket fillers who are only there because its better pay than working in mcdonalds.

i have spent most my time working in Portsmouth along the main drag, and the door team i worked with there were superb all very good at their job yet there was still a lot of trouble. Admittedly there wasnt much trouble inside but there were a lot of confrontations on the front door when we refused entry to people who we didnt want it. as has been said people dont seem to care these days and are always up for a fight


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Another point is be there best mate if it gets them out the door without a fuss.....

If not, so be it, at least your not seen as a bully and your conscience is clear when you hurt them.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol, 90% of people I know that have been stabbed have been slashed over the face or bottled over the head. Unless your wearing a full body armored suit your screwed either way, if someone really wanted to hurt you they could.

Lol at calling a muppet, I ok pal keep thinking your the big shot know-it-all.

@gumballdom. It's not really, there was one club that I know of where it was a total nightmare, constant fights and problems, a good security team took over and there was little problems for what the club was for months, until the new manager started letting the nutjobs back in who was his pals and they started causing more bother, the security team in turn walked out. Now the club is back to square one, a nightmare. A good security team that work very well together and with the public, customers and staff provide a very safe environment, obviously you can't always have it 100% safe, but you can increase the chances.

Theres going to be confrontations at the front door not letting people in, but up here we have the presense of both THREE very capable doormen on the front door including police constantly patroling the area and always near, and always parked up at the club. This is what I would call safe. Im not saying it's the same for everywhere, but for up here it's like this at just about every club. There is always good relations between public, customers, doormen & police. Work together to provide the best possible safe haven for everyone.

This is why clubs up here are very hard to get into because most people will get knocked back. Im not saying it's fair, back a few years ago I was always knocked back for being a big lad or with a group of lads, but it's called minimizing the risk. For further insight we have club watch, which if your fighting your on a club watch banned from every club in town. For even further insight I know A LOT of people, all the nutjobs etc and good m8s with them. They don't go up town anymore, they are all barred from all the known places.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Another point is be there best mate if it gets them out the door without a fuss.....
> 
> If not, so be it, at least your not seen as a bully and your conscience is clear when you hurt them.


Very good point m8. Develop that approach, obviously take no crap if it comes to it, but this approach works 90% of the time. Why make enemies? I haven't made any that I know of working the doors. Infact I worked one of the hardest pubs out this way, used to be run by gangsters etc. I worked there and became best buds with the top boys who drank there. I worked the door myself, they said they had a lot of respect for me as I came across as not arrogant or ignorant and always had respect. You know I've had all this, im already very well liked and I solve situations well and have very good public relations. I fail to see why im such a bad guy, but fair do's.


----------



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

worked in glasgow a few years back and we got given stab vests:confused1:

Totally agree with Marso. Good points made. The job defo changed me as a person. Jobs got its pro's and con's and im glad i aint working this time of the year as its a riot :lol:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic read Marso


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

good post pal, and a good idea as it seems to come up practically every day

particularly liked this one.....



> 5. It WILL change you as person, you will become more jaded, *paranoid, suspicious* and even unsociable,as you will see the public at their worst via the use of excessive drink and drugs...(its enough to change anyone)


spot on, im perhaps the most paranoid person i know and people think im dodgy as im that paranoid, ive been single for ages as i attract the wrong kind of women off the doors and on the rare occasion i did used to bring someone back to my house i used to drive all round the estate incase they remembered road names

the current one is the first one that ive actually given my address out to but im still paranoid as anything and do blame the job

on a side note, ive spoken/posted a few things and stories in the past on here about my experiences with things like defending myself, losing my head, etc

ive been in bad situations i never would of been in if i wasnt stood on a door, ive got in bed a few times at about 4am and only then realised if the other lads and i hadnt backed each other up we wouldnt each be getting into our own beds we would be round their mrs's explaining why we dont have a mark on us and her fellas in a bad way


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

@marso

A good read mate- and some very very good points- does not matter how good a door is run of how many very good doormen there are in your team- you have to expect the unexpected- things can happen in split seconds.



> but there were a lot of confrontations on the front door when we refused entry to people who we didnt want it.


The control point- its who you let in - how they look-how ****ed they are- but even then you can never be certain who the punter is and what their objectives are. One night i was in a new club the top one in town and had all the best doormen on They refused the builder who did the place out as he was too ****ed- we went stole a large fork truck and drove it a the door-i was looking out and saw to bright headlights heading at speed towards the door -smashed the large plate glass window but luckily hit the door post otherwise people would have been seriously injured. Vests dont stop that sort of thing.

@dave - door sluts are not good women- good for shagging and dumping thats about all- and latterely a clinic visit-Bithches.

@sk-xo-i can tell from the words that marso knows what he is speaking about.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Lol, 90% of people I know that have been stabbed have been slashed over the face or bottled over the head. Unless your wearing a full body armored suit your screwed either way, if someone really wanted to hurt you they could.
> 
> Lol at calling a muppet, I ok pal keep thinking your the big shot know-it-all.
> 
> ...


mate i do like you but i have to say your coming across ignorantly on this thread,i can understand where you are coming from and see your age and experience as the main factor here.

I have many many mates who all work the doors and have done all their days and from their stories and experience it only compounds where Marso is coming from,if i had a quid for every oppertunity i have had at being given as being a doorman i would be a rich man but i wouldnt want it for love nor money because i know for a fact i havent got what it takes,i would be the perfect example of a jacket filler if ever there was one.

Now,remembering i hail from the same area as you,i have mates who are head doormen in clubs in Glasgow who are fkn excellent in their jobs,have a good team they picked personally backing them up,on ein particular is one of the biggest mofo's you ever saw and an extrememly experienced 20+ years on the doors guy,he refused entry one night this year to a cple of guys,resulted in confrontation and a bit of authority being stamped,few nights later same guys came back with a team of 5 others armed with poles and blades,fuked everyone up before police had a chance to get there,and the police got there quick as well,but regardless there were a few doormen in casualty with SEVERE injuries that night.

I couldnt do it for love nor money,i am probably one of the most least aggresive guys you could meet yet i have gone into pubs and clubs where you can see on the doormens face 'sh1t i hope he doesnt kick off' and that just emphasizes to me the fact that you need to take every precaution you can and then some,even from a punters point of view,i want to feel like if someone tried to kick something off with me from some [email protected] looking for trouble that i can be safe in the knowledge the staff are more than capable of dealing with any given situatuion that could arise,not guys thinking they dont need to and finding themselves in a situ,i dont care how good the team you think you have backing youup is,there is always the element of the unknown,as Marso said,its human nature to be erratic.

just my tuppence and i mean no disrespect to anyone reading this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

> Theres going to be confrontations at the front door not letting people in, but up here we have the presense of both THREE very capable doormen on the front door including police constantly patroling the area and always near, and always parked up at the club.


Thats all well and good on the door- you will have confrontations and you will gain enemies always without fail. There will also (depending on you reputation/capability)will always be people trying to take you on.

Your biggest danger is not when you work but when you do not and when you least expect it - and there are always dangers such as going in a non local pub and it being filled with guys the doorman kicked to **** the week before- shopping with mum and you bump into a guy with all his mates who you never let in and always slags you off ****ed- or just the nutter who ****ing hates every body in your body because of some thing you can never remember. I have not worked in uk for 20 years but the guys i have worked with- allot have done bird in some form or another- two shot dead - one on the door- many many slashed and stabbed- two inside for murder- one for a drugs ring/baron- two for armed robbery/theft/gbh/drugs/guns- and they were the bosses- and the last but not least my best friend and mentor- a multi millionaire ;o).


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

@weeman good post


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Thats all well and good on the door- you will have confrontations and you will gain enemies always without fail. There will also (depending on you reputation/capability)will always be people trying to take you on.
> 
> *Your biggest danger is not when you work but when you do not and when you least expect it - and there are always dangers such as going in a non local pub and it being filled with guys the doorman kicked to **** the week before- shopping with mum and you bump into a guy with all his mates who you never let in and always slags you off ****ed*- or just the nutter who ****ing hates every body in your body because of some thing you can never remember. I have not worked in uk for 20 years but the guys i have worked with- allot have done bird in some form or another- two shot dead - one on the door- many many slashed and stabbed- two inside for murder- one for a drugs ring/baron- two for armed robbery/theft/gbh/drugs/guns- and they were the bosses- and the last but not least my best friend and mentor- a multi millionaire ;o).





romper stomper said:


> @weeman good post


cheers mate.

The highlighted bit above,thats prob what i find the scariest aspect of doing the door,its not just whats going top happen there on the night but what about when your out and about away from it,have had so many mates in bad situations due to exactly what you just said,one guy has done the doors in a town near me since his teens,he's in his late 30's now,he's regarded as being a bit heavy handed but a guy that everyone wants as he is right in it when anything kicks off.

Sure as fate one night he gave a cple of guys a sore hiding who had been causing some strife in the pub,but the boys were looked after by local hood,about a week later he was down the town with his wife and kid and from out of no where 4 of them got him and really done a job on him,fractured eye socket,stabbed,broken ribs,broken hand right there in front of his wife and kid.

Thats the reality that i think a lot of the younger guys dont seem to recognise is very real,the stories i could recount from mates experiences is terrifying,i do live in a very rough area notorious for violence so perhaps thats whats prevented my perspective of the job getting skewed and not being able to see it as a free night out getting some clunge,your life is on the line every night as far as i'm concerned,anything can happen,and really does happen,to think that something like a stab proof vest/bullet proof vest and the like arent needed just because you feel you have a sorted team behind you is a nieve and silly mistake that could cost you the ultimate price,i'd be taking every fkn precaution under the sun,no question at all!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

trying not to wade into the front door debate too much but i have a few comments

a) i personally would never rely on the police to help me in a dodgy situation, the TAG/TAG (depending on where your from) unit would do more then a capable job but they don't care whether your doorman, punter or innocent bystander so a few punches to the mouth off a lad may be better then a beating with a nightstick and two broken legs

the other police that are near the venues i have worked are either specials, women or lads that would be more use to me sat at home in this sort of a situation

this isn't a dig at the police, preston is one place in particular where the TAG's are straight there, however we need to understand a copper driving round in an astra will drive straight off

B) the solution to the 'when not working' argument is dont work where you live, i started in the town id (then) lived in for 19 years and its amazing how many people fancy their chances on a thursday when your out for a quiet pint, i then started working 30 odd miles away and it was never a problem again, as long as you get to your car that night it's all good on this front

c) there is trouble on the door as thats where you want it to be, think of it logically looking at the

stopping 10 lads coming in vs getting 10 lads out argument

the former, whilst not necessarily easy is a better prospect as most of the time you can call backup that will be behind you, the latter can see innocent people getting hurt, use of bottles, chairs, glasses, etc

stop the trouble at the door before it comes in

just my 2p


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Down here here we have a lot of barracks, so when the soldiers come out all tanked up, there are plenty of problems. I don't know much about the job, but from what I have seen if a group of 10-15 soldiers, rugby players or just stag party want to fight, the door staff will get a thorough pasting.

Pretty tough job and not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Down here here we have a lot of barracks, so when the soldiers come out all tanked up, there are plenty of problems. I don't know much about the job, but from what I have seen if a group of 10-15 soldiers, rugby players or just stag party want to fight, the door staff will get a thorough pasting.
> 
> Pretty tough job and not my cup of tea at all.


You dont stand a chance in those circumstances mate...

I used to put it like this to my lads, blokes never come into a club alone, they usually have a few mates with them. If it kicks off and you go blazing in the mates will see there ar*e big time, if you go in to " break it up" your doing your job nothing more...

:thumbup1:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Good post Paul, ignore the wet behind the ears replys.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Glad to see this thread has come back on track with some good solid advice been given (all of which I agree with)...

Whilst I don't want this to come across as battle scar comparing so to speak I think its worth while to share some of the things I/We've seen on the doors.

As I said worst one, was seeing my mate after he got blasted with a shot gun, ironically it wasn't even meant for him, the poor door lad who also got shot was called Nick and only had his badge three months, it was meant for the ***** who had the door called Nicky, he broke a scouse lads jaw in a bar in Southport, were I used to work, and word got out this lad was connected and he was coming back to shoot him, so the **** house took the night off and put a lad called Nick on his place, along with my mate Tommy, anyway a lad turns up, asks if Nick is working, a punter points him out, a minute later he comes back pulls out a shotgun, bang bang, then calmly walks off,...I was working in Lloyds Bar just opposite when I heard the call come through the radio.....

Here is the news archive..http://www.southportreporter.co.uk/274/southportreporter274-main.shtml

Another one was seeing a lad I worked with on a bar in Liverpool have his cheek bone broken from one punch, he never saw it coming as the lad was standing off to the side while the other lads goaded him, he came off the door (his first mistake whilst not calling for back up) and bang, the lad stole it on him...he ended up having a metal plate put in his face because of it..

A fella I work with has a son, who to put it mildly is very very dangerous and will think nothing of shooting you, or his friends will, anyway his younger brother was on a night out and got knocked back by one of the doormen, who works for one of the more notorious firms in Liverpool, when the lad asked him why as he'd only come outside to use his phone, an argued started, which then turned into a fight, anyway to cut a long story short, the older brother hears of this, gets tooled :gun_bandana: up comes back with a loads of mates all hooded up and front the door, the head doormen started throwing names in the hat and "do you know who we work for, and who the fcuk are you?"....the lad then told him who he was, the doorman **** himself and started jammering they didn't want any trouble, the doorman who hit his brother had to go into hiding and was also sacked...

The moral of these stories, never judge a book by its cover as you don't know who you may be dealing with and if it does go tits up you have to be prepared for the consequences...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember dragging one pr**k out by the neck straight into his brother who was queing to get in !!!!

That got "interesting" shall we say...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

marso said:


> Glad to see this thread has come back on track with some good solid advice been given (all of which I agree with)...
> 
> Whilst I don't want this to come across as battle scar comparing so to speak I think its worth while to share some of the things I/We've seen on the doors.
> 
> ...


Can't imagine your wife likes you doing the job!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

some good stories. My dad worked the door up here in and around hartlepool for 15 years and has all sorts of crazy stories.

He says the main difference now tho is in the old days people actually wanted to fight and enjoyed a good scrap wether win or loose. Now you have to many kids with guns wanting to be big time.

I have debated about the door as the pay is decent and it would fit in with my uni hours etc however every couple of weeks i here about this bouncer or that being stabed and i just think maybe not lol.

However i may look at working in our student union as theirs very little trouble their and their all around 10 stone indie boys lol


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

LittleChris said:


> Can't imagine your wife likes you doing the job!


Oddly enough Chris, I met my girlfriend whilst working on the door in Southport, at the time she was working behind the bar (she also worked as a fitness instructor during the day at the gym next to the club) turns out she was working behind the bar to pay for her door badge, when she told me I laughed and said "Yeah right"...as she's 5ft 5 and very petite, well more fool me, she ended working on the same club I used to work and became one of the most respected female members of door staff.....

So she understood what the job was about, but we had an agreement that if there had been trouble on the bars/clubbed in which we had been working we wouldn't tell each other, so as not to worry each other, she was working the door herself that night when the shooting happened...we also had a rule we would not work together, after I tried to kill a polish lad that squared up to her for refusing to finish his drink, I smashed him through the doors and had to be held back by the other lads, then take a right ear bashing off her, saying she could handle herself and not to intervene... :crying:

She's since left and now works as a prison officer, and while she accepts I work the doors she's not too keen on it...

But I agree I don't know one wife or girlfriend who likes the fact their partner works the door and its probably cost a lot of lads their relationship, mine has been touch and go a few times If I'm honest....

But I have said that once my current badge runs out, that's it for me, as three tours of duty (9 years worth) is enough...


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I wrote this for a another forum but thought it might be of interest as it relates to this thread. I have been a Ds for a few years

Thought this might give people a rough insight .....

Firstly you need to get training, quick two day course - which is the very basic you need to get DS licence. Some role play, if your lucky some restraint training, you get to watch a video answer multiple choice questions, bobs your uncle youv'e passed and sia application in post. Three months later if your lucky, your licence arrives, by that time you have had no further experience other than the course you have been on, by which probably some of it you cant remember....

So here goes...

Finish day job, get home scoff, shower get changed drive an hour back to work.

Usually its a 20:00 start. Get to venue, check out fire exits make sure staff not blocked them with bins, rubbish etc no sleeping tramps thinking the fire exit is a good B & B! Get rigged up with raidos etc sort our duties.

Doors open, first customers, a friendly welcome, some already drunk... Ask for ID, (they look about 12 with heels, belts and make up) Refused entry no ID, "I am over 18 honest",

No ID no entry sorry folks. Torrent of abuse foul language, to follow you know the sort ppl.

First flow of smokers come out, you have to keep them away from blocking the entrance and stop them from sneaking their pints and bottles out onto street... and trust me they will try their hardest to take their drink out and give you the most bizzare excuses...oh and then you get asked to babysit the drink - definately noo..

Steady stream of customers, shout over comms, two lads squaring up to each other. Run up stairs to assist, restrain and remove from building. 20 minutes later they come back, "err is it ok to come in again mate" Politely refuse then spend 10 minutes politely explaining why....eventually they walk away fall over down the kirb in the process.

In between, doing toilet checks looking and listening out for anything suspicous, checking toilet, and out of the one cubicles stroll three ladies - ask them to stop whilst I check systern lid and toilet seat, then ask them to accompany me down stairs for them to volunteer to empty pockets to find one little bag of white stuff...

Politely ask them to leave, and not return. Fill out paper work and put in collection box...

People on the street walking by asking directions to other venues, and numbers for taxis. Politely point in correct direction of taxi rank 100 yrds down the road... (one venue where I work, I will actually telephone taxis for customers)

By now your feet are prob aching, your cold and you wished you had stayed in or gone out on lash yourself, only another 4 hours to go...

A few more refusels, too intoxicated - (yes it is in fact illegal to let a drunk person buy alchohol or gain entry into a venue that has a licence to sell alchohol) So in fact by stopping them from paying to get in you are loosing the venue money...

Rest of the evening goes without any trouble. Last orders are called... kicking out time. its 03:10 hrs and still a few stragglers, not wanting to leave the comfort of the venue or the last dripps of whatever it is in the bottom of their glass... trying to prise them out. Last sweep of venue, toilet check - make sure no one is asleep collapsed in cubicle or has head down the pan...

All clear 03:30hrs, time for home...

That being quite a quiet evening, sometimes it can be worse. A few months ago a girl had an arguement with her boyfriend and decided to use her keys to slice her wrists, out side the venue.

You are there for other peoples safety, to make sure that those having a good time do so, and is not spoilt by other peoples ignorance and drunkeness. Anyone can be a door supervisor, It takes many qualities to make a good one. Its not just braun, you need understanding, tact and the ability to communicate...Sometimes your expected to be a mindreader... You are the first and last point of contact. The first person they will come to if they have lost their keys and wallet. The person whose shoulder to cry on with their drunken troubles, and the last person to see them leave in rather drunken state...

Are You still interested in being a Door Supervisor...


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Bettyboo said:


> I wrote this for a another forum but thought it might be of interest as it relates to this thread. I have been a Ds for a few years
> 
> Thought this might give people a rough insight .....
> 
> ...


Betty quality post hun, and reps..x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i wont quote it as its a bit long but spot on

i will re-iterate the point about being knackered, etc

a lot of people dont realise that while they may have finished their day job and are out relaxing drinking beer youve been at work since 6am and perhaps do not want to explain yourself 20 times as to why someone cannot come back in

that piece of string that has your self destruct on it gets a lot shorter if your tired or in a bad mood, as does the one with the manners and patience on it


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! Lol funny thing is the more polite you are to a drunken and ignorant person the more they seem to stand there and waste more of your time arguing their point.

God don't they hate that you are being polite to them. hehe


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks guys! Lol funny thing is the more polite you are to a drunken and ignorant person the more they seem to stand there and waste more of your time arguing their point.
> 
> God don't they hate that you are being polite to them. hehe


 :lol:

a particular favourite game of mine is when they assume your stupid and thats why you do the job, so on occasion i find it funny to use long and intellectual words and talk in my original quite posh cheshire accent as opposed to my usual council estate manc accent :beer:


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

davetherave said:


> :lol:
> 
> a particular favourite game of mine is when they assume your stupid and thats why you do the job, so on occasion i find it funny to use long and intellectual words and talk in my original quite posh cheshire accent as opposed to my usual council estate manc accent :beer:


Same here!!!! I use that tactic, I use my "accent less phone voice" from when I used to work in a call centre and quite often when they say its the only job you can do or they have "better" qualifications than you..I say look up FPC 1,2 & 3 (Financial Planning Certificates) as I have them and they qualify you as a Financial advisor..that usually shuts them. :beer:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TBH I think a lot of younger lads work the doors so they can brag about it to their mates so it makes them look '"hard"


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol ok i have done this before, telling rather drunk people that if they go away and come back in an hour entry will be free. in reality i will be on my way home and it will be shut haha.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Really interesting thread mate completely agree with what your saying, i've just finished, did it for 3 years and i'm not going back to it don't need the money as much now. Had a good time but i was fortunate enough to spend most of my time with good lads who became even better mates.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Tara's post got me thinking and door pet hates:

1. No we are not stupid, muscle bound or fat???

2. Yes we can tell if you are under-age, and so what if you are 19, you STILL need ID...

3. Considering the fact that we are sober, yes we are sure you have had too much too drink..

4. Telling us that you are with them and if you show us your ID, that this is enough to prove their age, does not count..

5. Yes I am sure, Yes I'm not joking, are all appropriate answers to the relevant questions..

6. Telling me "I could do your job" after being refused entry will still NOT gain you entry..

7. I bet your job is easy as all you do is look at fit birds, shows how little you know about what it requires to be a doorsupervisor..

8. While I have a kind face and big heart, I'm really not interested in your personal troubles and if you want relationship/personal advice I'm afraid that costs.. :innocent:

9. I am not the local thompson phone book, on take aways, taxis, best places to go...etc

10. Challenging me to a fight all the while whilst walking away is not really the best way to start one...

11. Staring at us and attempting to use jedi minds tricks to regain entry doesn't work....

12. Don't stand there telling me what you are going to do to me, either shut up or put up...

13. Yes I do have a wife/girlfriend and yes she is much nicer than you....so yes I can attract women...

14. If you think I stand here for £5.00 per hour you are very much mistaken..

15. Yes I can and will do that to you, as I just have, as that is why you are now outside the venue and not in it..


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> lolz
> 
> no really. I work in a very big nightclub, I've been told already that im well liked not only by staff but by customers, infact thats my strong point, im very well liked by all the people around the city tbh, I can resolve situations very well. Hence why im kept. Say what you want but if I was that bad I wouldn't have progressed as far as I have. Why sit stating that you will def need stab proof vests, I don't know one doorman that wears one :S? and I know just about every club in my city including it's doormen. Im not saying getting stabbed is unlikely but your trying to scare people or put people off from doing their licence.


In 90% of your posts you claim you are amazing in one way or another :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> In 90% of your posts you claim you are amazing in one way or another :lol: :lol:


Nothing wrong with that mate, l like to think l'm a decent guy too....

:thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we had one lad get asked to leave for falling asleep lastnight, he spent about an hour asleep in the doorway across the road, then spent the next hour telling me his life story and about how he couldnt afford the taxi on his own

come closing time he was not a happy bunny when he realised there was no-one left in the bar and they must have gone while he was asleep, so at 4am he'd have to get a taxi on his own at double fair

im a big fan of the old "your a di*k head im going to smash you in the mouth" "go on mate, let me in, do me a favour" transition type people too


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I did the job for 2 years and I can honestly say it was horrible. I did it to support my new baby boy as we needed extra cash. I was doing a 40 hour week and then doing a Friday and Saturday night.

I would love to start bullsh1tting and make loads of stories up, but I can say I weren't in half as bad situations as some of you guys - and I take my hat off to you for keep doing the job.

I live and worked in a famous seaside town in the North West, brings total pricks, i.e. stag do's, hen partys etc,so you could say it's lively.

One situation put me off - now it's nowhere near as bad as some of the stories on here, but it put me off.

I was working a bar/club one Saturday night, and tbh, the people I worked with weren't a solid team and I wasn't happy working there (but thats a different story), anyway, the bar staff radio'd me and my colleague who were on the front door which is situated downstairs from the dancefloor to come up for assistance - we legged it up and there was basically two drunk guys fcuking around nearly fighting because one had nicked the other ones cowboy hat - they were getting near blows so my colleague and I both talked to the lads seperately and asked them to politely leave (honest truth), my colleagues lad went down the stairs with no problems,however, my lad had a different idea.

He refused to walk with me,so I was kinda guiding him out whist reassuring him it may not have led to a fight, but I don't want any trouble in the club and the fellow customers arent happy seeing it. He kept telling me he weren't going anywhere, so I grabbed him, and managed him down the stairs - due to being partly p1ssed etc, he was falling down the stairs, so I eventually got him out the door.

He gets off the floor and proceeded to call me a pr**k and that he's going to come back after and stab me and that im a pussy. I told him I'm not interested pal, go home, he gets up, squares up to me (virtually nose to nose), and I prob shouldnt have, but nature took over protecting myself (and the fact he'd be hailing abuse at me for 10 mins stood outside the door) and absolutely smashed him to pieces. It was the first time I had really lost it working, and I really nailed him badly.

I felt sick after, I was actually really worried about the threats he made previously, but thought nothing of it. Anyway, went home that night, thought I'm safe.

The next day, I'm in the town shopping with the missus and (then) 6 month old baby boy in his pram. This guy ended up walking up to me with 4 of his mates and were going to nail me good and proper. The fact my missus screamed, police were on foot patrol around the corner and happened to walk past. I got let off lightly.

The fact I have a little boy brought it all home to me and made me think twice about the job. Fcuk the money, i was getting taxed to sh1t anyway, it's time to quit.


----------



## johnboy1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've met some idiot bouncers in my time and I've met some guys that I respect because of what they do.

I've met guys where you will be walking past them and they will shout at you like your a piece of crap, last night for example "Walk on this side of me" As he then pushed me to one side, supposingly I had walked on the wrong side of him as he was guarding the door even though he was out of position in the first place. Please note I don't drink and understand my actions and generally am a very friendly person!

The bouncers at our local club seem to be alright, I'm not one to complain when I get ID'd, to be honest I don't mind at all, I don't understand people who get so wound up about it!! They will say "goodbye" to you as you leave etc, all stuff that seems to be forgotten nowadays, what was the word I was looking for, ah yes, "manners!"

On the stab vest front, If i was a bouncer I would defintiely have one! Just because you don't think you will ever need one or because you have never needed one in 10 years does not mean you might not need one next time you are on duty!! To be honest I would have reinforced gloves as well incase I had to grab a knife to take control of a situation. I find it very ignorant to todays society that a stab vest would not be considered at least, Police are not aloud out on duty without a stab vest due to the risk they are prone to everyday. Say what you like about the Police but they do a great job and one of which I respect highly!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great post mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

I would l would like to add the following points



> You'll need a level head on your shoulders, plus lots of patience, size, strength and some form of fighting training are a bonus, NOT a requirement..


 very tru

I was given a word of advice by one of our big cheeses- when you work the only mates you have are the ones next to you on the door -everyone else is a ****er.

One of the potentially worst injuries I saw on the door was a doorman being stabbed in the neck by his ex- with a nail file cutting his jugular vein- luckily the club was just around the corner from the general hospital so he was ok. He could very well have died if help and cool headed doormen were not on hand. So expect the unexpected.

1.	If you are a fighter and like pub rucks and street fighting - do not be a doorman- you will not have the temprement for the job.

2.	Be firm but fair- be an authority in the place and stand by your decisions.

3.	Always always look people in the eye- never ever look down or away.

4.	Don't be a bully- many doorman are bullies beating senseless guys that pose not threat at all.

5.	Get tooled up- I used to always have something or something hidden close by just in case.

6.	Know and respect the regulars of the establishment- can pay massive dividends if trouble does kick off- in some circumstances I have had trouble makers thrown out by the local lads without my assistance.

7.	Talk Talk Talk- you can talk to people and reason with many (not all admittedly) who are ****ed-this can avoid you having to throw a person out and cause a scene.

8.	Take care of ****ed women- get a taxi for them give them a glass of iced water- but be firm tell her to drink it all - will help sober you up and make you feel a little better in the morning. This is often seen by others- so you come across as a humane and caring- once again this has paid massive dividends for me in the past.

9.	Assist punters in need- I have had medical emergencies- girls having fits collapsing etc- assist them - once again will pay dividends and you will get thanked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

One more

If you loose the ability to hide your fears- and punters can tell you are afraid then it is time to hang up your jacket for good. Many times I have entered situations afraid/worried- adrenaline running through me like electricity-however I was excellent at hiding it and going into a situation with confidence and occasionally arrogance- saved me from a few beatings I can tell you...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> One more
> 
> If you loose the ability to hide your fears- and punters can tell you are afraid then it is time to hang up your jacket for good. Many times I have entered situations afraid/worried- adrenaline running through me like electricity-however I was excellent at hiding it and going into a situation with confidence and occasionally arrogance- saved me from a few beatings I can tell you...


the clue is in the eyes 

anyone who says they havn't been in a situation and shat themselves is an out and out lier, it's how you deal with the situation once your ar5e has hit the floor

if you show it your bu55ered in some situations

i'll add to your point - never forget that you are the boss, make a decision and stick to it


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Very very true, you learn how to control fight and flight but its still scary all the same...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

The pay rates for the average doorman does make it a very attractive option; without thinking of the worst case scenarios, obviously, I would wear these...





































But, for now I think I will stick to my £6.25 per hour making coffee... :lol:

Also, after google imaging chainmail, I have discovered that it is very sexy on girls! :lol:


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Been following this thread, Ive 2 friends who work security (and know a good few other lads) and alot of points Romper stomper and Marso made are things ive heard before, and make sense. You seem quite level headed in your approach.

Some very good advice there.


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

Just read ur post and think it is awesome, something they should make all new lads and lads thinking about doing it read. To be fair when I started I was bit niave about the whole thing. Just thought I had stand there, look hard and pull loads of fanny. Soon discovered it wasn't, have done it off and on for 5 years and while it can be good it always depends on who has ur back. If it's shirt fillers who run at the 1st sign of trouble or psycho's who wanna fight everyone it can be pure hell.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

really good thread Marso

I would add

12 - Dont go to a fight unless you see the other doormen attending, you are not superman and you are not paid to fight which is what you will be doing if you dont have backup. Safety in numbers when dealing with violent situations.

Seen so many guys go to fights and get their ass handed to them because they have confused with doing a job and a personal vendetta.

When I see a fight happen I always call it in. Then I walk fast to it unless of course its a doorman or member of staff getting smashed up in which case I jog fast.

Never run to an incident as this gives people an opportunity to trip you up or similar, also it draws attention to your actions and therefore if you smash someone up you have more people watching you.

Also you may not read the situation properly and run straight into a fight between 2 gangs and get caught in the middle or worse into a trap laid by local hooligans to test the doormen in the venue i.e create a false fight and then pound the doormen when they arrive, or try to.

Seen all this.

As for rough situations I've seen a lot, worse one was being outside with one of my close mates and a load of machetes being pulled out. Needed new pants that night for sure but still dealt with it.

Most doorman get injured when they drop their guard.

I NEVER let anyone touch me while working, no hugs or arms round my shoulders (that develops into a headlock while their mates jump out). Women draping themselves over you may sound nice but actually it doesnt get you more birds, the ones that try and drape themselves over you will be easy to get into bed anyway but the other women in the club see this and you look a slag.

TOP TIP push them off gently and you look a harder guy to pull and so more appealing to women.

I never let anyone stand behind me that I dont know or get close to me that I dont know and I check my points (9, 12, 3 o clock) frequently.

that way Ive ovoided a serious injury for over 10 years. Although I have had injuries and been glassed etc.

Good points made about the security team making the venue.

My last club I was at for 5 years went right fcuking up on NYE, went there after working at my new venue (no scraps all night) to say hello to a few mates and walked into a massive 30 man brawl.

Well, walked through it I should say on my way to the bar :lol:

It also went right up on saturday 2 days later, funnily enough all guys me and the previous team had banned.

Funny that

No really it is fcuking FUNNY :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

along the lines of what you've just posted tom i'll hold my hands up that is my main flaw as a doorman, an example was saturday, it kicked off near to where i was, instead of calling it in i gripped one of them and it worked out ok (the other lad, me mate saw it and did the same)

one of the bar lads called it on the radio but by this time id already locked one of them up

also i agree fully with the guard and touching points

during a conversation, which became an argument with me, one lad and his mate (who was behind me) he was tryingthe old "look behind you my mate'll take you" trick which we all know means i turn round and get sucker punched - i didnt and the argument became a conversation again (after he was told what was what)

on the touching point this is perhaps the best point made of the whole thread, as most of the time people will grab you or get in the way to argue their mates/brothers/sisters/etc's point, they grab you and on occasion will end up gettign hurt themselves as you may be stood in the middle of a potentially very dangerous situation, heartbeats going, your looking round sizing up the situation and someone grabs you, before you know it BANG

i once laid into an assistant manager for about 20 minutes after she did this, id just broken up a fight and ended up stood in the middle calming it down, she popped up from nowhere and grabs me


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Really interesting thread, nice to get a bit of insight into what can happen on the doors.

Ive never worked the doors, but I did used to work as barstaff in a nightclub and do now know a lot of the doorstaff and they are great guys and good doormen from what Ive seen they are always on the ball.

Nothing but respect to the guys that do it, I know if I ever wanted to do it there are threads like this and people I know (on the board and off) who can advise as to what to do. Nice one Marso!


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Great thread, I am getting my SIA in the new year and this has been a very good read, it has opened my eyes a lot to the realities.

I haven't been to a club or pub in a few years so I'm not even sure what the deal is in my town at the moment, all I know is that there's plenty of jobs out there that require the SIA cert so i am going for it for that reason.

I'm not a fighter. In all, I have only ever been in one fight (That's what you get when you are caught in bed with another mans wife!(We were all young once.)) but have been jumped a couple of times. I have come out on top in all these situations so I know I can handle myself, I did a few years of kickboxing too so that comes in quite handy.

I'd rather talk my way out of any fight than to actually be in one to be honest but I can totally see that there are going to be situations where I will need to make the decision to defend myself or somebody else and I wouldn't hesitate to do that if it was required of me even if it did put me in danger.

I don't know If I have what it takes yet but if I don't try then i will never know.

If I don't then I would step down rather than potentially risk the lives of my fellow supervisors and the public.

I think that is the bit that a lot of people who do work the doors are missing, if they are no good then they are potentially risking lives. I'd rather stay financially screwed for a short time than feel the guilt of letting someone down for the rest of my life, the guilt of someones death would not bear well on my conscience!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just say that some of the "knob" doorman refered to, you know the "ten men" rude brigade. My opinion on these "doorman" is they know who to pick on. I saw one such pr**k in the Printworks not long back and l could bet your bottom dollar he'd have been a damn site politer to me than he was to this skinny kid he wanted to bully.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Can l just say that some of the "knob" doorman refered to, you know the "ten men" rude brigade. My opinion on these "doorman" is they know who to pick on. I saw one such pr**k in the Printworks not long back and l could bet your bottom dollar he'd have been a damn site politer to me than he was to this skinny kid he wanted to bully.


that the bloke that grabbed the skinny lads bottle?

if its the big black lad with the dreads i worded him up last time i tried to get in there after work and got the "no doormen" speech in a rather rude manner :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> *that the bloke that grabbed the skinny lads bottle?*
> 
> if its the big black lad with the dreads i worded him up last time i tried to get in there after work and got the "no doormen" speech in a rather rude manner :cursing:


Thats the fella matey.....

You been having words with the pricks ?

Amazing how hard you can be with a back up of about 50 lads.

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Thats the fella matey.....
> 
> You been having words with the pricks ?
> 
> ...


it was a couple of years ago now, a couple of us doorlads went into town for a drink, we did the usual manners thing (asking if it was right for us to come in, think it was 3 lads and 2 women not in full uniforms or anything and aged from 23 to 50) and this one lad felt the need to start going on with himself about no boots and how we wasn't going in

we weren't going in there as a firm, we were paying, etc and with women we were just going in to see what it was like and have a few red bulls but he felt the need to treat us like pri*ks

didn't have proper words but had a subtle few words about shirt fillers blaming managers :lol: pi55ed me off to be honest as im not, and never have been a di*k (when sober)

i hate doormen when im out


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

couldnt do it.

1. the babes - too much temptation to game them.

2. too pretty to hav my face mangled.

best doormen ive seen are the ones who smile, have friendly banter and know how to defuse a situation with assertive words but in a personable manner. Some morons just have a chip on their shoulder and think they have a point to prove by acting cocky and arrogant. Often the attitude of the bouncers ends up being the factor that decides how you feel about a venue. There needs to be more of a forum/avenue dedicated to weeding out the useless knobs and celebrating our brilliant, brave doormen who work so well.


----------



## SyRexx (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks for posting this thread up, i was offered a job as a doorman with a mate after i get my sia? i could prob deal with the drunkards etc but the idea of being stabbed or even shot makes me a little uneasy

some of the stories sound like theyd only happen on tv, glad you guys are still alive after what some of you have been through


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

SyRexx said:


> thanks for posting this thread up, i was offered a job as a doorman with a mate after i get my sia? i could prob deal with the drunkards etc but *the idea of being stabbed or even shot makes me a little uneasy*
> 
> some of the stories sound like theyd only happen on tv, glad you guys are still alive after what some of you have been through


Guess you could call that a mild understatement


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

another thing i'll add is that there are always a lot of lads that get their badge, start doing the job, think it's all about standing there chatting up birds and using the disabled toilet, then it goes off and they suddenly don't want to do the doors anymore

we had some trouble in the toilets tonight, we all managed to miss it but the "no splash no ga5h" guy (not sure of their proper name) just said toilet on the radio, last time he used the radio there was a full scale riot so as theres two on the door i hear this one word and think balls to it i'll treat it like a proper shout

of the three lads that were upstairs (there's usually two so it made a change) one heard it and was on his way there, one saw me pushing people out of the way trying to get up the stairs so followed, the other lad was strolling round looking at the floor, saw me sprint up the stairs but never got to the toilets

now tonight it ended up being a lad had got a dig and the lad that did it had left straight away before we worked out what had happenned but there could of been a rugby team up there and the other lad would still be looking for money on the floor

if your a 5hithouse you'll get found out, and if your lucky the least that will happen is if it does go off and your there one of your own team gives you a dig


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Terrible job, would never do it again.

Not ohnly do you get zero respect from the public, you put yourself in the line of fire.

It doesnt matter if you're bruce lee, fedor emilienenko, mike tyson or ronnie coleman...or all of them combined...all it takes is one piece of filth with a knife to stab you from behind and you can forget about training for half a year.

Great job isnt it:rolleyes:


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

davetherave said:


> another thing i'll add is that there are always a lot of lads that get their badge, start doing the job, think it's all about standing there chatting up birds and using the disabled toilet, then it goes off and they suddenly don't want to do the doors anymore
> 
> we had some trouble in the toilets tonight, we all managed to miss it but the "no splash no ga5h" guy (not sure of their proper name) just said toilet on the radio, last time he used the radio there was a full scale riot so as theres two on the door i hear this one word and think balls to it i'll treat it like a proper shout
> 
> ...


Deserve more than that, if I'd have found one they'd have known about it.

Who bullies you fella:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Diesel Power said:


> Deserve more than that, if I'd have found one they'd have known about it.
> 
> Who bullies you fella:lol:


to be honest there is always a trail to take into account, the latest example of what i was referring to was a fair few months ago

it went off royal inside, i come in from the front door and basically came into the situation blind (ie hadn't seen anything that had happenned before i got there),

i take two seconds to decide what course of action to take, i decide which ones kicking off most and long story short he started booting off on me, so gripped him and locked him up, as soon as i did so one of my fellow "colleagues" grips me and pulls me off the lad, he used enough force and did it that effectively i actually ended up taking the lad (i'd grabbed) to ground along with myself

now this put me in a position where i was succectable to boots and stamps to the head, the last place i want to be is on the deck

so by your reckoning i should of kicked fook out of the bloke and then when he went to the police i'd lose both jobs and get myself a record, sounds liek a great plan


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Doesn't pay enough for all the aggro by the sound of it.


----------



## tuck8r (Aug 15, 2007)

look up geoff thompson.... that is (was) a proper doorman.. done a good film about it 2 well worth a watch called clubbed.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

When younger i got asked to do the doors on numerous occasions, due to "looking" a bit nasty and being 19-20 stone, but like weeman didn't have the temperament, certainly not a job for me.

I knew many top doormen back in the late 80's early 90's at which time I would say a good proportion were knobs and bullies (some very good lads though). I knew a number of guys who were stabbed, one 59 times (he survived). My cousin a hells angel and a very nasty guy (when provoked) did the doors for a number of years got tired of the threats and on a number of occasions people coming after him and him having to "deal" with them. His son came along and he gave it up got tired of it.

I don't know if it still happens where i am but I live near a major town which has barracks and the breweries around here used to employ "normal" doormen and then it would have mobile doormen who consisted of large Russian guys all armed. On one occasion my father in law who was a taxi driver was going to pick up a fare at a pub a load of squaddies kicked off the "special" doormen were called and my father in law said it was comical the police just stood by and watched the tooled up Russians pummel all these squaddies lol.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I've just sat and read all of this thread and aspiring to become a doorman myself just waiting to be able to do the training. It hasn't put me off at all i read about 9/10 things before i do it and i've been reading about this for a while now and think i am the right kind of person for the job but then i will only truly know when ive done it for a couple of weeks/months but like i said it hasnt put me off reading this thread only made me wiser about the things that could happen to me on the doors. Great thread and great advice to anyone thinking about doing it.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Great thread with some good advice (Not that am or capable of being a doorman!).

Not trying to sound daft, but as mentioned, alot of the younger guys want the job to come across as the 'hard' types. Also they think they can pull any woman in the venue!.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

question to guys who've worked doors for years....

has it fcuked your social life up to some extent? it has mine. i've been working doors 17ish years and litterally from day one my whole outlook on 'social' life changed.....

in strange pubs/ venues (ones i've never been in before) i find it very hard to relax, constantly looking round me, checking who's doing what, doesn't matter how much i drink, never seem to get drunk????

even sitting in a restaurant, i'm aware of who's behind me, who's sober, who's drunk, any gangs etc....

just can't switch off.....

i used to be terrible for getting bladdered/getting in trouble, but being sober at work and seeing what beer does to people completely changed me to a better person...


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

davetherave said:


> that the bloke that grabbed the skinny lads bottle?
> 
> if its the big black lad with the dreads i worded him up last time i tried to get in there after work and got the "no doormen" speech in a rather rude manner :cursing:


The doormen at Opus in Printworks jesus how unfair are they? ive herad some of the things they say to people:cursing:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

adlewar said:


> question to guys who've worked doors for years....
> 
> has it fcuked your social life up to some extent? it has mine. i've been working doors 17ish years and litterally from day one my whole outlook on 'social' life changed.....
> 
> ...


 i'm like that when i'm out mate , never ever ever get p1ssed now , always looking about and waiting and looking for the kick off , no matter where i am hate any one standing behind me , don't know how many arguments i've had with my son for him comming up and trying to jump me from behind , just seem to go into fight mode and ready to blow ,won't go anywhere near the town when i'm off and much prefer a quiet little pub somewhere out of the way


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

seen a few posts about doorwork lately so decided to resurrect this great thread

also, for anyone thinking of doing it I'm currently sat here with (another) broken nose, a bottle slash on my back, a sore arm, a sore shoulder and two f*cked hands after the night went right royally wrong

one thing to remember on the doors, and seen it loads of times in the past, occasionally it goes wrong, very wrong and that's when you see a lot of these new (SIA favoured) lads suddenly realising perhaps there's a reason the pay isn't that bad (one last night got on his toes when it went sour)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

davetherave said:


> one last night got on his toes when it went sour)


What a tool. Surely he will have no job to go back to??


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

the OP here is a great post!!! i agree with every word. it changes you and how you view people. whoever it was that said there is no need to wear a stab vest is being very fukin naive. we had to wear bullet proof jackets for a time over here due to doormen being easy targets for paramilitary sectarian shootings.

i had to put a local big time drug dealer and his three minders out of the bar one evening. i did it by having a chat and a craic...so no-one got embarassed or hard-done in it. the same evening the guy pulled a gun on the doormen in a nearby club....obviously they used different tactics.

great thread


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A mate of mine was working the door one night and they had to eject a couple of birds, as his mate was carrying one of them out in a bear hug from behind she stamped her stiletto down through the top of his foot.

Nice.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> What a tool. Surely he will have no job to go back to??


to be honest we're stuck at the moment until we get a replacement, he is a typical 18 year old lad who thinks the job is all about looking hard and flirting with women,

some lads go 20 years on the doors without what we had on saturday night so get away with it

I think it was a real eye-opener for him to be honest, we need to get a replacement soon or we'll be down a man anyway


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

davetherave said:


> *to be honest we're stuck at the moment until we get a replacement, he is a typical 18 year old lad who thinks the job is all about looking hard and flirting with women,*
> 
> some lads go 20 years on the doors without what we had on saturday night so get away with it
> 
> I think it was a real eye-opener for him to be honest, we need to get a replacement soon or we'll be down a man anyway


Yeah...whats wrong with that ? :lol:

Take him in the cubicles and give him a doormans "shoeing":whistling:


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

You all missed out the important

'Find out where the cameras are'


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

damn good post origonally and dont think theres anything wrong with a guy wearing stab vest in this day an age

also got elbowed off one job y a guy i knew who laer on had pepper spray and his thumb bitten off because the other guy ran off(a teacher doing the job part time for extra money)

always be prepared to step in trouble at some point arrises on the door and makes a good team


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

davetherave said:


> seen a few posts about doorwork lately so decided to resurrect this great thread
> 
> also, for anyone thinking of doing it I'm currently sat here with (another) broken nose, a bottle slash on my back, a sore arm, a sore shoulder and two f*cked hands after the night went right royally wrong
> 
> one thing to remember on the doors, and seen it loads of times in the past, occasionally it goes wrong, very wrong and that's when you see a lot of these new (SIA favoured) lads suddenly realising perhaps there's a reason the pay isn't that bad (one last night got on his toes when it went sour)


If that lad has the bottle to come back after leaving you in the lurch like that he shouldnt get a handshake.

Funny how they are all to be seen when its a 10 stone nothing teenager but when its a 18 stone nut job they're conveniently 'not hearing' the radio or similar.

Full of tw*ts in my place last night. Unusual for the place but then I remembered it was Bank holiday. :cursing:


----------



## Synergy1436114719 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark Felix (Ex worlds strongest man competitor) was often seen round my way on the doors.

The sheer size of the man was enough to scare the sh1te out of just about anybody, thoroughly nice bloke too and often greeted you with a great big smile.


----------



## GG1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Good short Video with Ray Winstone called the bouncer

http://www.geoffthompson.com/Bouncer.asp

Enjoy guys


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> cant rep the op enuff
> 
> known hundreds of doorman from millionaire gangsters who own the firms to fillers like xo...
> 
> ...


where did u work dutch in the Boro??

i was in the southfield pub on saturday nite and there was this skinny looking kid who only looked bout 18 working the door then went down the dickens and now that its been extended it right across the carpark they have more lads on now and most of them were old school lads, guys who i knew 15-20yr ago working the town


----------

